

Show HN: iBrewLog - nalidixic
http://ibrewlog.com

======
pktm
Great, great idea!

A few comments (because this is HN):

\- I'd like to see some mention of pricing on the main page. I get that it's
(probably) free until you get to some sort of critical mass, but seeing that
on the site would still be nice.

\- Why no "about", "contact", or "FAQ" style links anywhere, so I could ask
about pricing (or anything else)?

\- I know this'll sound odd, but honestly, I'd like to see you have at least
some modest advertising or something so that you make back your money on this.

\- Last but not least, how about some sort of policy statement? Do you own the
recipes I post? Do I? Just sayin'.

~~~
nalidixic
Really appreciate the feedback. I still need to add that stuff as well as work
on some of the features in the app as well.

